# VIPA Bauteile



## emroko (29 Februar 2008)

Hallo Leute,

hat jemand von Euch Erfahrungen mit VIPA Produkten (SPS) gemacht?
Welche Vor- und Nachteile bezüglich Siemens seht Ihr bzw. habt ihr schon entdeckt?

Gruß emroko


----------



## Ralle (29 Februar 2008)

Ich kann die rundherum nur empfehlen. Es gibt ein paar ganz wenige Sachen, die nicht kompatibel sind, VIPA ist da aber ständig dran, daher hat eine Liste keinen Sinn. Sind auch alles keine Dinge, die dann nicht lösbar wären. Der Support ist Spitze, bei Problemen helfen die schnell und kompetent. Die Speed7 ist die schnellste S7-kompatible CPU und das zu einem recht vernünftigen Preis.

Wenn man spezielle Hardwarebaugruppen von Siemens daran betreiben will (CP) sollte man vorher nachfragen ob die verwendet werden können.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (29 Februar 2008)

Hallo!

Ich kann Vipa auch nur empfehlen!

Vorteile:
Wenn Du mit Siemens Programmierst, brauchst du einen MPI/USB (RS232) Adapter. (Ca. 400 Teuro)
Die Vipa kannst du mit dem "Vipa Green Cable" Programmieren.
Kostet nur ca. 50 Euro.(Kann man zur not auch selber basteln...)
Weiterere punkte, die für Vipa sprechen:
PREIS!!!
Geschwindigkeit (Speed7)
Baugröße (100/200er)
"Normale" MMC Karte als Speicher!
Mehrere Erweiterungsmodule pro CPU Ohne erweiterungsbaugruppe (32 bei den 300ern, bei Siemens nur 8) (100/200er glaube unterschiedlich je nach CPU)
Kein spezieller Programmieradapter.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## lorenz2512 (29 Februar 2008)

hallo,
kann mich nur an meine vorredner anschliessen, haben 100er und 200er im betrieb, laufen ohne störung. die 100er haben schnelle eingänge und ausgänge onboard die sich leicht parametieren lassen, nicht so ein wust wie bei der fm 350.


----------



## edison (29 Februar 2008)

Auch ich kann mich nur positiv äußern, hab mitlerweile die dritte Speed 7 (314ST DPM) und auch eine 100er im Einsatz.
Konfiguration ist etwas anders, da die CPUs nicht explizit im Hardwaremanager aufgeführt sind. Ist aber kein Problem, alles prima beschrieben in der Doku.


----------



## hovonlo (29 Februar 2008)

An alle, aber speziell @Unimog-HeizeR:

Da gibt es leider eine Einschränkung bei den neuen Speed7-CPUs:
Es wird kein Green-Cable mehr unterstützt.

Dies betrifft alle folgenden CPUs:
C-Klasse: 312-5BE03, 313-5BF02, 313-6CF03, 314-6CG03
Klassische Speed7: 314-6CF02, 315-2AG12, 315-4NE12, 317-2AJ12, 317-4NE12

Funktioniert hat das Greencable bei den klassischen Speed7 bis jeweils zur Version 10 bzw. 11 (also z.B. 315-4NE*10*), bei den C-Klasse gar nicht.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (29 Februar 2008)

Ah, danke, das wusste ich nicht.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## edison (29 Februar 2008)

Danke
Auch mir war das neu, gibts da eine Begründung seitens Vipa?


----------



## PeterEF (29 Februar 2008)

Ich vermute das liegt daran, dass die MPI-Buchse auch als PtP parametriert werden kann (RS485,...) - sind ja nur 9 Pins dran und alles geht nich auf einmal....

Aber das ist auch keine wirkliche Einschränkung - alle diese CPU haben eine Ethernet-Schnittstelle mit PG/OP-Funktionalität, spart man sich das grüne Kabel auch noch und nimmt ein 0815-Patchkabel.....


----------



## edison (29 Februar 2008)

Tatsächlich - Vergleich 314SC zu 314ST:


> Artikel Nummer: 314-6CG03
> DC 24V, 128kByte, erweiterbar bis 1MByte Arbeitsspeicher (jeweils 50% Programm/50% Daten), *MPI*, MMC-Slot, Echtzeit-Uhr
> 
> Interface:
> Profibus-DP-Master, 12Mbit/s, bis zu 125 Slaves/PtP RS485, potentialgetrennt, ASCII, STX/ETX, 3964R, Modbus-Master, USS-Master, Ethernet-Interface für PG/OP-Kommunikation





> Artikel Nummer: 314-6CF02
> DC 24V, 512kByte, erweiterbar bis 2MByte Arbeitsspeicher (jeweils 50% Programm/50% Daten), *MP2I*, MMC-Slot, Echtzeit-Uhr, SPEED-Bus
> 
> Interface:
> Profibus-DP-Master, 12Mbit/s, bis zu 125 Slaves/PtP RS485, potentialgetrennt, ASCII, STX/ETX, 3964R, Modbus-Master, USS-Master, Ethernet-Interface für PG/OP-Kommunikation


 
Aber PtP können beide.
Daran kanns also nicht liegen


----------



## PeterEF (29 Februar 2008)

Die CPU314SC-DPM, welche ich letzte Woche aus der Verpackung gerissen habe, hat zwei 9polige SUB-D Buchsen weiblich:
1. kann MPI/PB/PtP
2. kann PB/PtP
(also auch 2x PtP möglich )

Die mir bekannten CPU mit MP2I und PtP hatten nie confused: ) die Möglichkeit, PtP an der selben Buchse zu parametrieren, max. 1x PtP pro CPU möglich...

Soweit meine Kenntnisse....


----------



## hovonlo (2 März 2008)

Bei MP2I bei der 314-6CF02 muss es sich um einen Fehler in der Doku bei Vipa (Webseite etc.) handeln, das war wohl ein Copy- und Paste Fehler bzw. nur ein Wandeln des 6CF01 in 6CF02 - ohne an das MP2I nach MPI zu denken.

Die Beschriftung
1. kann MPI/PB/PtP
2. kann PB/PtP
hängt damit zusammen, dass die PtP wahlweise hier oder dort liegen kann (aber nur einmal).


----------

